# Havanese: adoptable dog in Euless, TX



## GoldenLove (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been looking into rescue groups with the intention of adopting a Havanese. I came across this beautiful lady on petfinder. They will only adopt her to people that live in the DFW Metroplex area, so that excludes me. However, if someone knows of someone in that area I thought post the link here.










http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17983835


----------

